# Woods that Bleed



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2020)

I've heard that some wood species can bleed into others in the sanding/finishing process. I would like to avoid this, if possible, when I set out to make a few segmented cutting boards. Would appreciate any input that any of you could provide on this, so I can avoid using those wood species. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2020)

Padauk is a big offender, as @Gdurfey can tell you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2020)

Bloodwood is another one that can bleed into other lighter colored woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Nov 28, 2020)

I second the African padauk claims

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Nov 28, 2020)

Logwood

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Logwood


I am not familiar with this species. Chuck


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Nov 28, 2020)

Logwood (Haematoxylon campecianum) is a tree originally found in the forests of Central America. The dye comes from the heartwood

Logwood was one of the most commone dyes used in the 1800s and early 1900s until the toxicity was discovered and death by industrial revolution became a social issue. I have a few small pcs of burl and it is highly transferable (color)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2020)

You definitely don't want to use this one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes logwood color can leach also that orange/red color reacts with some chemical compounds and then purple and can stain wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2020)

Appreciate the input! Thought I should try to avoid problems encountered by others! Chuck


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 2, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> You definitely don't want to use this one
> View attachment 196903


Is that dracula wood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pernambuco- it is a natural dye. Blush color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

